# Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung



## kuate (17. April 2013)

Servus!

Ich baue mir gerade eine #5er Fliegenrute auf und suche DRINGEND nach einer passenden Rolle.

Habe mir schon diverse Rollen angesehen, wie die Orvis Clearwater, redington, usw...

Der Preis sollte sich unter 100€ bewegen, da Erstausstattung.

Als Schnur werde ich die RIO Gold WF in 5# nehmen. Hab nur gutes gehört und wurde mir auch mehrfach empfohlen.

Tipps jeder Art sind sehr willkommen! :m

BG

Kurt


----------



## Locke4865 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Bei # 5 spielt die Rolle nur eine untergeordnete Rolle
Schnurspeicher und Optik evtl. Gewicht zum austarieren der Rute
drillen wirst du warscheinlich sowieso mit der Hand 
kenne somindest keinen der mit der Rolle drillt
kaufe einfach was gefällt das passt schon


----------



## kuate (17. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Naja ob das so egal ist... 
Was ist denn z.B. Mit schnurabrieb!? Hab mir sagen lassen es gibt rollen die die schnur schneller aufarbeiten als andere...
Du meinst als ne 25€ rolle tuts!?
Also ich weiß ja nicht...
Aber danke schon mal für die schnelle info!


----------



## Gardenfly (17. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Schnur abrieb? die Schnur dürfte keine Teile der Rolle beim Abziehen berühren-also nicht unter den unteren Steg durchziehen.

25€ tute es oft auch,nimm sonst die von Airflow gutes Preis-leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## kuate (17. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

es ging glaube ich mehr um Kanten an der Schnur-Spule. Ich kenn mich ja nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## Franky (17. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Ich bin mal so frech...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Airflo-class...oods_FishingAcces_RL&var=&hash=item53f63a8999

Das Ding habe ich mir letztes Jahr zugelegt. Du hast gleich mehrere Spulen dabei, die Verarbeitung ist soweit ok und mehr als Schnur halten und aufwickeln können muss das Ding nicht - und das kann es. Scharfe Kanten oder sowas gibts da nicht dran!


----------



## kuate (17. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Vielen Dank für den Link!

Was bedeutet denn "Verarbeitung ist soweit ok"? |bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## woern1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Ev. Eos Nr. 1 oder 2; wobei die 30.-€ über deinem Budget liegt.

Oder ne Vosseler RC 2 L, liegt aber auch bei 30.-€ über dem gen. Betrag.

Alternativen:
Vision Koma

Loop CLW

Greys GX 900

TL

werner


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



kuate schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich baue mir gerade eine #5er Fliegenrute auf und suche DRINGEND nach einer passenden Rolle.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kurt,
auch wenn Du einen 5er Blank gekauft hast, heisst das nicht, dass es auch einer ist. Du solltest verschiedene Schnüre (4,5,6) probewerfen. Erst dann kannst Du sagen, welche Schnur wirklich passt. Ich habe z.B. eine CTS gebaut, die laut Hersteller #4  sein sollte. Lies sich aber mit einer #4 Schnur kaum werfen. Das Vermessen brachte dann hervor, dass es eine reinrassige #5 ist. 
Also Schnur erst probewerfen, wenn möglich.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Franky (17. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

soweit ok heisst: keine scharfen Kanten, läuft rund und wackelt nicht! für den Preis echt Top! 
ein perpetuum mobile darfst du nicht erwarten. einfach und sehr gut brauchbar. für den Preis und mehr lagen bei Händlern in der Gegend schlechtere Rollen herum!


----------



## perikles (17. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

gefällt dir die hier?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VISION-DE...oods_FishingAcces_RL&var=&hash=item4853e52b2a

in deutschland kostet sie fast 80 euro ohne ersatzspule


----------



## kuate (18. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Danke erstmal an alle Tip-Geber!!

Also gut gefällt mir bisher die Vision Koma. Da grosskernrolle und in Schwarz erhältlich.

Die andere Vision von dir Perikles ist halt keine grosskern. Was ist das eigentlich für eine Farbe? Ist die matt oder glänzend?

Das mit England scheint sich ja wirklich lohnen zu können... Gibts da auch wo die Rio Gold?

Aber wichtiger ist die Rolle. Wenn ich keine gute grosskern bekomme, dann könnte ich auch von einem bekannten eine sehr gute handgebaute Rolle kriegen. Ich dachte nur dass der Unterschied zwischen grosskern und normal schon wichtig ist...


----------



## kuate (18. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Und ja, es ist eine echte 5er Rute!


----------



## perikles (18. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

nun ja, schau dir mal die durchmesser von den grosskernrollen an, wirst festellen bei der 5/6 sinds ca 85mm 7/8 ca 95cm,also sinds bei beiden rollen ziemlich gleich,


----------



## kuate (18. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

welche Rolle vergleichst du jetzt mit welcher?


----------



## perikles (18. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



kuate schrieb:


> welche Rolle vergleichst du jetzt mit welcher?



vision deep ver koma, geh auf eine seite wo die rollen mit angaben stehen, wirst festellen, beide haben in ihrer schnurklasse den selben durchmesser


----------



## BigEarn (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Kurt,
> auch wenn Du einen 5er Blank gekauft hast, heisst das nicht, dass es auch einer ist. Du solltest verschiedene Schnüre (4,5,6) probewerfen. Erst dann kannst Du sagen, welche Schnur wirklich passt. Ich habe z.B. eine CTS gebaut, die laut Hersteller #4  sein sollte. Lies sich aber mit einer #4 Schnur kaum werfen. Das Vermessen brachte dann hervor, dass es eine reinrassige #5 ist.
> Also Schnur erst probewerfen, wenn möglich.
> 
> ...



Rein aus Interesse, welchen Blank hast Du denn aufgebaut von CTS?


----------



## BigEarn (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



perikles schrieb:


> vision deep ver koma, geh auf eine seite wo die rollen mit angaben stehen, wirst festellen, beide haben in ihrer schnurklasse den selben durchmesser



Der Durchmesser bei der 6er ist 5mm mehr bei der Koma. Wenn du dann aber das Fassungsvervögen vergleichst hat die 'Deep' deutlich mehr, woran du schon erkennst, dass der Kern bei der Koma deutlich größer ist. 

Koma:
DeeP: WF6 + 100m 20lb - volume 85cm³
Koma: WF6 + 60m 20lb - volume 57cm³


----------



## kuate (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Der Durchmesser bei der 6er ist 5mm mehr bei der Koma. Wenn du dann aber das Fassungsvervögen vergleichst hat die 'Deep' deutlich mehr, woran du schon erkennst, dass der Kern bei der Koma deutlich größer ist.
> 
> Koma:
> DeeP: WF6 + 100m 20lb - volume 85cm³
> Koma: WF6 + 60m 20lb - volume 57cm³



Vielen Dank für die Analyse! Ich habe keine Seite entdecken können, wo beide Rollen mit diesen Details aufgelistet sind... 

Aber auf deine Aussage zurück: Mir Geht es ja nicht hauptsächlich darum, welche Rolle mehr Schnurspeicher hat. Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob ich unbedingt eine Großkernrolle brauche wie z.B. die Koma. Oder ob es auch eine normale tut!

Vielleicht kannst du hierzu was sagen.

Es geht vorallem auch um die Ringelbildung in der Leine.

Im moment frag ich mich auch ob ich für meine 5er Rute auch gleich eine gefräste Rolle brauch, oder ob es für den Anfang eine aus Druckguss oder Kunststoff tut... |kopfkrat


----------



## kuate (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, welchen Blank hast Du denn aufgebaut von CTS?



Hi!

es ist kein CTS. Davon habe ich bisher nur Spinn-Blanks.

Ihc habe als ersten Fliegenblank den roten Bartsch-Blank vom Karl in 8'6" und eben Klasse 5.

BG

Kurt


----------



## BigEarn (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Die CTS Frage war auch an Stefan gerichtet  

Bzgl. Groß vs. Standardkern hast du einen der Hauptvorteile schon selber genannt - Auf den ersten Metern ist die Kringelbildung zwar auch auf den Standardspulen nicht so schlimm, je weiter du Richtung Kern kommst, ist der Unterschied aber dann schon deutlich. Anderer Vorteil, der bei der Größe allerdings in meinen Augen zu vernachlässigen ist, ist der größere Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung bei den LAs


Bezüglich der Materialfrage sehe ich es so, dass eine gute Kunststoffrolle immer noch besser ist als eine qualitativ schlecht gefräste oder gegossene. 
Das sehen allerdings einige Leute wieder anders |rolleyes Hätte ich 30 Euro zu investieren würde ich mir z.B. eher die Okuma Airframe aus 'Kunststoff' zulegen als eine 'mehr schein als sein' no-name Rolle aus Alu


----------



## kuate (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Okuma kenne ich von den Freilaufrollen, da bauen die richtig gute Rollen....

Also mein Budget ist eher so um die 80€.

Ich hatte allerdings auch schon auf Okuma oder sowas geschielt. Einfach um erstmal anfangen zu können. Und erstmal sparen und dann richtig investieren ist uninteressant.


----------



## BigEarn (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Von der Okuma SLV lass aber die Finger, wenn du etwas mehr investieren willst. Da würde ich dann eher die Vision nehmen.  Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Leute ich kenne, die vom Fehldesign der SLV genervt waren und sich was anderes zugelegt haben.


----------



## kuate (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Da würde ich dann eher die Vision nehmen.



Also bin ich wieder beim Ausgangspunkt. Die Vision koma ist halt auch aus spritzguss-alu...

Eine gefräste, die was taugt, unter 100€ ist vermutlich höchstens gebraucht zu finden....


----------



## perikles (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

@kuate, mach dir mal nicht soviel sorgen um eine rolle, für deine fische und schnurklasse, reichen die genannten rollen vollkommen, du willst kein tarpon oder grosse lachse drillen, also sehs locker, ich fische mit no-name alu-guss rollen aus china, auf der ewf habe ich einige with-name rollen aufgeschraubt und beim werfen probiert, fazit: wirklich gigantische unterschiede konnte ich beim schnur abziehen aufziehen nicht erkennen, auch bei der bremse war es so, ich war überascht, für wieviel geld, wie wenig rolle man bekommen kann, deswegen sehe ich es ziemlich locker,  und nach einem gespräch mit einer fliegenfischer grösse, der meinte, es lassen viele namhafte hersteller in china herstellen, aber die rollen sind einfach nicht die 100-200 euro wert, was material und qualität angeht, werde ich beim kauf einer neuen rolle ganz genau darauf achten, wie was wo verbaut ist, du wirst schon das richtige finden^^

Charles Jardine: so ähnlich habe ich es auf der ewf mitbekommen " bei den deutschen fliegenfischer zählt in erster linie, das material" wichtiger waren aber seiner meinung nach das richtige verhalten am wasser und der richtige umgang mit dem material


----------



## kuate (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Hab mir die airframe mal angesehen, der preis ist ja unschlagbar verlockend. Was soll aber diese ”neue” technik sein hinter der einwegfunktion der rolle? Hört sich für mich nach normaler bremse an!?


----------



## spin-paule (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Hi Kuate,

mein Senf dazu: ich fische seit rund 6 Jahre eine 5/6er Koma im Süßwasser, meist an meiner 5er Scierra, und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. Die Bremse ist für die 5er-Fischerei ausreichend fein dosierbar und ruckfrei. Absolut alltagstauglich und zudem ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, wie ich meine.

Schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## kuate (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



perikles schrieb:


> @kuate, mach dir mal nicht soviel sorgen um eine rolle, für deine fische und schnurklasse, reichen die genannten rollen vollkommen, du willst kein tarpon oder grosse lachse drillen, also sehs locker, ich fische mit no-name alu-guss rollen aus china, auf der ewf habe ich einige with-name rollen aufgeschraubt und beim werfen probiert, fazit: wirklich gigantische unterschiede konnte ich beim schnur abziehen aufziehen nicht erkennen, auch bei der bremse war es so, ich war überascht, für wieviel geld, wie wenig rolle man bekommen kann, deswegen sehe ich es ziemlich locker,  und nach einem gespräch mit einer fliegenfischer grösse, der meinte, es lassen viele namhafte hersteller in china herstellen, aber die rollen sind einfach nicht die 100-200 euro wert, was material und qualität angeht, werde ich beim kauf einer neuen rolle ganz genau darauf achten, wie was wo verbaut ist, du wirst schon das richtige finden^^
> 
> Charles Jardine: so ähnlich habe ich es auf der ewf mitbekommen " bei den deutschen fliegenfischer zählt in erster linie, das material" wichtiger waren aber seiner meinung nach das richtige verhalten am wasser und der richtige umgang mit dem material



Ich hatte auch schon überlegt was ganz billiges zu nehmen. Eben eine okuma oder sowas... Tja ist immer schwer als Einsteiger... Was für welche fischst du?


----------



## perikles (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



kuate schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon überlegt was ganz billiges zu nehmen. Eben eine okuma oder sowas... Tja ist immer schwer als Einsteiger... Was für welche fischst du?



eine 14 euro aluguss aus china und zwei cnc aus china, habe hier  artikel dazu geschrieben, die meinungen dazu sind geteilt, ich hingegen und mittlerweile zwei fliegenfischer aus meinem bekanntenkreis sind vom preisleistungsverhältniss einfach sehr begeistert.....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257637

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257635


----------



## Seele (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



kuate schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> es ist kein CTS. Davon habe ich bisher nur Spinn-Blanks.
> 
> ...



Den habe ich auch schon aufgebaut und gefischt, aber der verträgt meines erachtens locker ne 6er Schnur. Finde ihn recht steif. 
Schau mal bei Wiwa, im Endeffekt reicht dir die Rolle. Wobei ich schon eher richtung Vossler oder sowas gehen würde.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Servus,

falls es sich um den BF 865-4 vom Karl handelt 
ist das


Seele schrieb:


> Den habe ich auch schon aufgebaut und gefischt, aber der verträgt meines erachtens locker ne 6er Schnur. Finde ihn recht steif.



schlicht Käse.

Laut Vermessung ist der Blank eine hohe Klasse 4 mit 13,1 g Schussgewicht (eigene Messung).
Mit deiner Rio Gold in #5 liegst du da schon richtig, ich selbst habe die gleiche Schnur zur Rute ausgewählt.
Eine Klasse 6 nach AFTMA verträgt der Blank keinesfalls.

René


----------



## kuate (20. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> falls es sich um den BF 865-4 vom Karl handelt
> ist das
> ...



Hätte auch keine 6 er genommen... #6

Merce für die Info!

Vielleicht noch ein rollentipp?


----------



## Seele (20. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Oh sorry, hab den Blank gerade verwechselt, kenn nur den kürzeren von der. Hab ihn iwie mit dem Pac Bay verwechselt. 
Hast schon mal nach was gebrauchtem Ausschau gehalten. Kriegst oftmals fast neue Rolle für 40% und mehr Rabatt.


----------



## kuate (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Es ist wirklich nicht so easy... Entweder richtig Geld investieren. Also 150 ca., so kommt es mir vor, oder man kann gleich ne 30€ Rolle nehmen.
Gebrauchte find ich auch keine guten...
Im Endeffekt werd ich ne Koma nehmen, die gehen relativ günstig her. Oder kennt jemand die Redington Surge?


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Die CTS Frage war auch an Stefan gerichtet
> 
> Bzgl. Groß vs. Standardkern hast du einen der Hauptvorteile schon selber genannt - Auf den ersten Metern ist die Kringelbildung zwar auch auf den Standardspulen nicht so schlimm, je weiter du Richtung Kern kommst, ist der Unterschied aber dann schon deutlich. Anderer Vorteil, der bei der Größe allerdings in meinen Augen zu vernachlässigen ist, ist der größere Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung bei den LAs
> 
> ...




Hallo BigEarn, 
sorry, schaue nur sporadisch hier rein. Es war der CTS Affinity X Blank in 4-teilig, 7´6. Zum Forellen.Streamern ist die Rute super, aber ich wollte ne 4er und keine 5er #c
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## BigEarn (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo BigEarn,
> sorry, schaue nur sporadisch hier rein. Es war der CTS Affinity X Blank in 4-teilig, 7´6. Zum Forellen.Streamern ist die Rute super, aber ich wollte ne 4er und keine 5er #c
> Gruß
> Stefan



Hi Stefan. Von der Affinity X habe ich ähnliches vom Bekannten gehört. Meine 5er Affinity MX kommt mit 5er Schnüren hingegen gut zurecht


----------



## kuate (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Es scheint, als ob ich die Suche besser im Winter hätte starten sollen...

Falls jemand eine Rolle zu viel hat, bitte melden...


----------



## kuate (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Fischt jemand zuällig die Scierra Orbit? Ist ja ein interessanter Preis und scheint vom Material hochwertiger als eine greys gx300.


----------



## Gardenfly (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Ja, ich nette Rolle nur der Spulenwechsel ist anstrengend.


----------



## kuate (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ja, ich nette Rolle nur der Spulenwechsel ist anstrengend.



Kannst du auch was zum Vergleich mit der GX300 sagen?

Wofür nutzt du die Rolle!?


----------



## Gardenfly (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



kuate schrieb:


> Kannst du auch was zum Vergleich mit der GX300 sagen?
> 
> Wofür nutzt du die Rolle!?




Habe die GX300 nicht,hatte mit Greys aber im Langzeiteinsatz immer Probleme. Ich habe die Sierra des Preises wegen gekauft-ist an meiner Reserve Switchrute.


----------



## kuate (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

was waren das für Probleme? Ich brauche sie ja nur an einer klasse 5 rute!


----------



## Gardenfly (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

... das bei kalten Wetter die Spule nicht auf der Achse hielt und das die gerne die Schnüre zwischen Spule und Rahmen gequetscht/beschädigt haben


----------



## kuate (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

das hört sich ja gut an....

hast du die Orbit schon gefischt? gibt irgendwie nirgends erfahrungsgerichte zu der rolle...


----------



## Gardenfly (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Ja, aber nicht oft-da an der Ersatzrute.Kann dir mehr über meine Danielsson's sagen


----------



## kuate (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Ja das glaube ich...

Aber was sagt dein erster eindruck, sind die ihr Geld wert? Oder kein unterschied zu den greys...?


----------



## Gardenfly (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Ich finde sie schön,werde mir evtl. noch eine holen.Nur halt keine Ersatzspulen da der Wechsel nicht so einfach am wasser geht.


----------



## kuate (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Ich hatte sie im Laden in der Hand. Auch die GX 300 und 500.

aber die Scierra wirkt deutlich Hochwertiger. Die Greys haben dafür einen etwas größeren Durchmesser.

Aber ob das so viel ausmacht?

Gewicht ist glaub ich fast genau gleich...


----------



## Maquard (26. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Also ich selbst habe letztes Jahr mit diesen Greys Rollen gefischt, mag sie für mich selbst nicht sonderlich!

Liegt aber vorallem daran, das ich diesen "Plastikkram" nicht mag.
- Ich weiß ist irgend so nen hightech Verbundmaterial, in meinen Augen nicht anderes als "besseres" Plastik!


Bin zu "echten" Metallrollen (Alu) über gegangen, kosten zwar paar € mehr, halten dafür aber ewig; da kannste deine Enkel noch mit Fischen lassen!

Wichtig ist mir besonders in den "kleinen" Klassen das es eine Großkern Rolle ist um so dem Memory Effekt entgegen wirken zu können.

Z.z. bekommt man z.B. die Exori CXI Lightweight LA 4/5 für echt kleines Geld, welche aber echt einwandfrei ist, allerdings aufgrund ihres geringen Eigengewichts eine entsprechende Rute voraussetzt, damit diese nicht Kopflastig wird.


----------



## AGV Furrer (26. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



Maquard schrieb:


> Also ich selbst habe letztes Jahr mit diesen Greys Rollen gefischt, mag sie für mich selbst nicht sonderlich!
> 
> Liegt aber vorallem daran, das ich diesen "Plastikkram" nicht mag.
> - Ich weiß ist irgend so nen hightech Verbundmaterial, in meinen Augen nicht anderes als "besseres" Plastik!


Nur mal so zur Info, Du weißt schon das hier von der GX 300 und GX 500 die Rede ist?
Diese werden als Aludruckguss hergestellt, und nicht aus "Kunststoff" oder "hightech Verbundmaterial".

Es hilft immer wenn man liest worum es geht BEVOR man antwortet


----------



## kuate (26. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Ich hatte die Greys auch schon in der Hand. Also Plastik ist was anderes!

Ich habe aber auch schon mehrfach von einem Problem beim aufwickeln der schnur gehört bei den Greys. Dass die Schwimmschnur zwischen rahmen und Spule einzwickt und dann Schaden nimmt...

Ist wirklich schwierig meine ich bei kleinem Budget...


----------



## kuate (26. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Die Scierra D-Lite bei Garry im Ausverkauf zu dem Preis unschlagbar!
> 
> Fische beide Modelle an mittlerer bzw. schwerer Rute und bin (obwohl ich damals noch die 70Pfund löhnen musste) zufrieden.



Und warum sollte ich die d-lite und nicht die Orbit nehmen? die Orbit ist doch das neuere Modell!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Maquard (26. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

oh ups... verwechselt mit den GLA Rollen, i´m sorry!

Ok ist noch früh und der Kaffee wirkte noch nicht #t


----------



## kuate (26. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Es wurden dir doch schon einige gute Rollen im 50-100€ Segment genannt, da du bisher ja nie so recht zufrieden warst, wollt ich dir nur eine weitere Alternative aufzeigen.





Danke für die zusätzliche Alternative. Ja es wurden schon Rollen genannt. Was auch toll ist für die kurze Zeit. Ich versuche einfach für mich das Optimum zu finden...

Aber die sieht gut aus!


----------



## kuate (27. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Ich wollte eigentlich eine Rio Gold nehmen. Aber da mein hausgewässer nicht wahnsinnig breit ist (+- 20m) und dazu eingewachsen, würde sich eine etwas kürzere keule empfehlen.
P.S.: guideline presentation fällt mangels schwimmverhalten aus!


----------



## Blauzahn (27. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Servus 


kuate schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich eine Rio Gold nehmen. Aber da mein hausgewässer nicht wahnsinnig breit ist (+- 20m) und dazu eingewachsen, würde sich eine etwas kürzere keule empfehlen.
> P.S.: guideline presentation fällt mangels schwimmverhalten aus!



Nimm die 5er Rio Gold....
auf dem Bartsch-Blank schafft auch die, problemlos kurze Distanzen (ein wenig werferisches Geschick vorausgesetzt).

Die Kombi hatte ich Mittwoch und Donnerstag an der Volme im Sauerland - nur ca. 10m breit - im Einsatz und es lief ausgezeichnet #h

René


----------



## kuate (27. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Nimm die 5er Rio Gold....
> auf dem Bartsch-Blank schafft auch die, problemlos kurze Distanzen (ein wenig werferisches Geschick vorausgesetzt).
> ...



aber warum sollte ich eine teure Schnur kaufen, wenn ich vorher schon weiss, dass es Schnüre gibt, die noch besser geeignet sind...? |kopfkrat

Macht für mich keinen Sinn.

Theoretisch ist vielleicht eine Mainstream einfach die bessere Anfänger-Schnur...


----------



## Blauzahn (27. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Servus,

das stammt aus deinem ersten Posting



kuate schrieb:


> Als Schnur werde ich die RIO Gold WF in 5# nehmen. Hab nur gutes gehört und wurde mir auch mehrfach empfohlen.



und war für mich Ansatz der Schnurempfehlung bzw. die Bestätigung das die Rio Gold #5 gut zur Rute passt.

Was du draus machst ist dein Bier.

Ich kauf dir die Schnur nicht :m

Und wenn du vorher weisst, das es besser geignete und preiswertere Schnüre gibt, frage ich mich, warum ich dir geantwortet habe....

René


----------



## kuate (27. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Und wenn du vorher weisst, das es besser geignete und preiswertere Schnüre gibt, frage ich mich, warum ich dir geantwortet habe....
> 
> René



das wusste ich da ja noch nicht! |supergri

Aber so ist das eben manchmal bei Neuanschaffungen, da ist die Verwirrung groß!


----------



## Blauzahn (27. April 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



kuate schrieb:


> das wusste ich da ja noch nicht! |supergri
> 
> Aber so ist das eben manchmal bei Neuanschaffungen, da ist die Verwirrung groß!



Das weisst du auch jetzt nicht, da du diese ja noch nicht ausprobiert hast...

Und nu bin ich raus hier.


----------



## kuate (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

So, es ist die Orbit geworden. Mit einer 5er Rio gold. 

Hab ein echt gutes angebot gekriegt... |supergri

Wenn jemand Infos zum tackle braucht, kann ich in kürze Auskunft geben...

Besten Dank noch mal für die Tipps!


----------



## Kneuer (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Hi,

die Scierra Orbit hatte ich auch mal in der Hand. Die hat einen recht wertigen Eindruck gemacht. Mir persönlich war sie etwas zu schwer, d.h. meine Rute wurde extrem hecklastig.

Ich hab mich dann für ein ca. 20g leichteres Modell (Okuma SLV) entschieden.

Die ist auch nicht schlecht, das Design ist allerdings Geschmackssache. Mir persönlich gefällt die Rolle ganz gut, andere schütteln nur den Kopf.


----------



## kuate (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Ja die leichteste ist sie sicher nicht. Aber indem Preisbereich ist eben nicht ganz einfach...


----------



## Sebbi430 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Ja da muss man schon auf ein paar Dinge achten, aber grundsätzlich ist es nicht all zu schlimm. 
http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/Fliegenfischen/Fliegenrollen/
Da gibt es entsprechende Fliegenrollen und andere Sachen, wenns um Fliegenfischen geht. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## The Gift (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*



kuate schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich baue mir gerade eine #5er Fliegenrute auf und suche DRINGEND nach einer passenden Rolle.
> 
> ...




Hallo Kurt,

als ich deinen Beitrag laß, hab ich mich an einen Testbericht einer Baker-Rolle erinnert.
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/bakerfly.html


----------



## kuate (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fliegenrolle Preis/Leistung*

Servus, danke für den etwas späten Post.

Mittlerweile kann ich die Scierra Orbit (mit einer Rio Gold bestückt) mein eigen nennen. Hab ein bisschen gekuckt und habe beides zusammen für nen hunni gekriegt. 

Insgesamt macht das Gerät einen super Eindruck. Bremse lässt sich schnell und fein einstellen und gibt meiner meinung nach auch sehr sanft wieder Schnur frei.
Hab zwar nur erfahrung mit Stionärrollen, aber alles in allem ein sehr guter Eindruck für das Geld. Nichts klappert, ist gut gefettet, kein Spiel und die Schnur wird auch gut aufgespult. Also kein verkeilen... 

Drilleigenschaften kann ich leider noch nichts zu sagen.... Außer bei Sträuchern, da spricht sie sofort an... #q


----------

